# New Bike Day



## BrumJim (28 May 2020)

He's sat on it already. Not very comfortable, though.


----------



## DCLane (28 May 2020)

Yours or his?

Or yours then 'acquired' by him?  That's how my son's ended up with the 'best' bikes and I've got the leftovers.


----------



## BrumJim (28 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> Yours or his?
> 
> Or yours then 'acquired' by him?  That's how my son's ended up with the 'best' bikes and I've got the leftovers.



His. He now has one more bike than I do, although my wife has pointed out that one doesn't fit.

More details later.


----------



## BrumJim (29 May 2020)

Box was good:


----------



## BrumJim (29 May 2020)

I know you said you were going to get some new wheels:



Which one is it? Surely it's not this bit of cardboard:



Something wrong with the handlebars:


----------



## BrumJim (29 May 2020)

But after the silliness:
















Both of us bubbling with excitement. It is probably a bit big for him, but very rideable. He's moved from an 18" wheeled BMX, so feels very different, but he's taken to it well.


----------

